# 1966 Schwinn Panther



## Benryannj (Jul 16, 2022)

This is a fun one.. i like finding the old rusty ones and spending time bringing them back and riding them with my kids. Always wanted a coppertone Panther and this one was perfect… a lot of work and a fine balance to not over restore and keep the patina.


----------



## BF2485 (Jul 16, 2022)

I would find another middleweight parts bike with some nice fenders...


----------



## Benryannj (Jul 24, 2022)

Loving the different color tones on the frame now it's a little bit cleaned up.


----------



## fattyre (Jul 24, 2022)

Nice!  You got to that one just in time.


----------



## Rivnut (Jul 24, 2022)

I think I have a set of chrome fenders. No racks or light though.


----------



## Benryannj (Aug 4, 2022)

Rivnut said:


> I think I have a set of chrome fenders. No racks or light though.



Thanks, I quite like the rusty look at the moment…


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Aug 4, 2022)

That's one of the bikes that I've wanted for a long time that has still eluded me after all these years in the hobby, Congrats for a nice find !


----------



## Goldenrod (Aug 4, 2022)

I like the look of your shop.  It is not for show things get done there.


----------



## Benryannj (Aug 13, 2022)

Made some progress… haven’t dialed in the 2=speed hub yet, but otherwise I’m quite pleased with it.


----------

